# Afghan Delight X GodBud



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2008)

Made a F2 cross so seeds poppin out are intentional. 
Good hittin cross here. One bong rip and had a buzz. Better at night than during the day. Uppy for 1st five minutes after bong rip...then settles down to a very laid back kinda high. Would not recommend for morning smoke unless its sunday or sumethin 
Was very frosty...sorry no plant pics....got new comp and didn't have chance to grab pre-harvest pics. My bad.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 8, 2008)

I have some GB cooking right now, smells like Grapes LOL. The GB is one of my favorites, never had AD before, what is it like on it's own? F2s you say, time to have some fun and see what you got going on in those plants. I'm about to germ some f2s that I made a while back and I was told to expect variety lots of it, so good luck and maybe fill us in on what you doing with the f2s, are you trying to stabalize a strain, just looking for a cool plant to clone?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2008)

Was runnin outa beans and trusted the stock I got these from...gifted some seeds and realized gifted too many so took the cross and made a second run of em....prolly more like f3's. I know the original F1 parents of each made the cross...but determining F2 or F3 from a cross is highly debatable....so on the safe side lets call em F3's. Might give em a go with one of my fav C99 mums runnin.....but have some C99 crosses I'm currently working with that have my undivided attention...bit of a C99 fan here. 
Gonna hold back on these and lay my hadns on some K2 and try seein what kinda cross and phenos pop outa that. Not equipped yet to start breeding...need a ton more room for that.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 8, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Was runnin outa beans and trusted the stock I got these from...gifted some seeds and realized gifted too many so took the cross and made a second run of em....prolly more like f3's. Might give em a go....but have some C99 crosses I'm currently working with that have my undivided attention...bit of a C99 fan here.
> Gonna hold back on these and lay my hadns on some K2 and try seein what kinda cross and phenos pop outa that. Not equipped yet to start breeding...need a ton more room for that.



I hear you, I got the room now it's light I need....end of the summer I hope. I accidentally bought a puppy on my way to get my new light LOL. Good luck, and I was just curious as I'm learning and preparing my first cross....I got the seeds just need to decide which cross to work on, basically I got some nice Black Domina pollen and crossed it with GB, NYC Diesel, and some Blueberry. So I have those three to pick from.

C99 is Cindy right? Never had but I've hear a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> C99 is Cindy right? Never had but I've hear a lot of good things about it.


 
Yep and Yep. 
Gotta nice pheno in veg...she's a sweet thang she is even tho a hybrid. 
Gonna be playin with her a lot. she's a lil party girl I'm tellin ya. 
Easy has heck to clone too. Can't wait to try the other hybrid I got of it. All AD and C99 came from same parents.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

Great smoke report Mutt. Sounds like some great stuff. Just what I need to deal with the stressors in life! Thanks again. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> smells like Grapes LOL.


Yep I was tryin to figure out that smell...lil rotten grapes smell to me 
Cool thanks for helpin me out there bro. :cool2:
harder to know what your chasin if ya don't know which side is doin what. 
thanks again. 
(as mutt adds a new note to the notebook  )


----------



## Mutt (Sep 1, 2008)

Just a quick picture of the F2's I made. 
2nd week of flower.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good mutt. How tall do they usually get?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 1, 2008)

wow thanks for sharing mutt, sounds like a great combo


----------



## Mutt (Sep 2, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Looking good mutt. How tall do they usually get?



LOL These are micro grown. I can keep em under 12" but sure they would be about average ht. for an indy dom.
This one here is 10" tall untrained/untopped 2 weeks into flower. 
Tryin new things in the micro cab. :hubba:
I wanted to see how small i could grow a healthy one. it's already stretched a bit LOL. The other pic was a close up of this plant.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Mutt, she looks great! What lights you got on her? I'm interested in micro grows and keeping plants shorter in small spaces as thats all I can do at the moment. Keep it Green


----------



## Mutt (Sep 3, 2008)

she's under 2-42W CFL's one cool one soft and 1 70W HPS
for veg and 2 weeks 12/12 was under just flos and rootbound in fresh worm poo. now gettin good dose of bloom ferts.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks, she is a very pretty lady! She's so symetrical!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 4, 2008)

nice pic... im enjoying the look lol


----------

